# Where could I find This ATHEY unit



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am looking to find a Athey 15 Ton dumping Unit for a 760A I have only seen two before need it to hook to a 760A John Deere earth mover tractor. will travel. Also would be interested in any other attachments for the 760.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

Has any one even seen one of these before? I can almost bet that most got scraped years ago, however there has to be one somewhere.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

yancy;532698 said:


> Has any one even seen one of these before? I can almost bet that most got scraped years ago, however there has to be one somewhere.


Go to Heavy Equipment Forum---says bulletin after that 1---I'm also a member there.There's some old timers there that will tell you if that baby can be found.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks I will


----------



## xxbl003xx (Mar 1, 2008)

i saw one of these in NJ it was a rental yard so i can't imagine that he would refuse a good offer


----------

